# Let's talk longbows



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

Does anyone here hunt with a longbow? If so, how about a few pros and cons. I'm considering getting one for next year. Also some brands that you would recommend. I would love to try and make my own but just don't have the time.

This weapon will be used exclusively for Texas Hill Country whitetail deer.

I was considering a recurve but if I'm going to go "purist" I might as well take it down to it's grass roots level...lol

Thanks in advance,
Rex


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I do and have for many years. When you start talking about bow and what is good for you. We can talk forever. I have hunted with both recurve and longbows. I can shoot a longbow better that I can a recurve and my brother can shoot a recurve better than a longbow. So it is what feel good to you. My favorite bow is a Bob Sarrels Superstition longbow, it fits me like a glove. Another local Texas builder is Bob Lee, a great bow and is close to the Sarrels. Once you find a bow getting everything perfect is another story in itself. Mike Palmer make some great bows also. Fred Eichler shoots his bows and mike is from the Sabinal area. If you want some good advice go to Texas Bowhunter dot com and hit the traditional forum. There is a bunch of great trad guys on there that are willing to help out in any way. 

Good luck Wil Taylor


----------



## hereford (Aug 25, 2005)

Yep I do. Be Careful for it is MEGA ADDICTING! You might just end up sellilng your other bow with training wheels!

All bows mentioned above are awesome. I saw a Palmer bow last weekend and it was impressive. I shoot a Flat Bow made by David Oakes. His business is called Brush Country Bows in San Antonio. I love it. Its like a hybrid between a long bow and a recurve. 

Have fun!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have over a dozen each of longbows and recurves. I echo what was said above. Just make sure you start with a light enough bow that you can handle and learn with. 40 something pounds


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

vitamin sea said:


> Does anyone here hunt with a longbow? If so, how about a few pros and cons. I'm considering getting one for next year. Also some brands that you would recommend. I would love to try and make my own but just don't have the time.
> 
> This weapon will be used exclusively for Texas Hill Country whitetail deer.
> 
> ...


I fell in with a bad crowd when I spent a few years in Canada - here is a pic of one of my good friends and his long bow. My suggestions:
What Chunky said - learn on a lighter bow, 40 -50 lbs. For some reason getting overbowed is a constant theme with beginning longbowman.
Shoot several different types of longbows - from a pure "D" bow to one with some recurve in the limb tips. Light longbows (especially heavy ones) deliver a lot of handshock; I find the ones with some recurve in the limbs reduce the shock and make the bow smoother to shoot (for me).
Make sure you recognize the length of the bow and its impact on your hunting style - learning to "cant"
recognize that your draw length will tend to be shorter with a longbow because of the shooting style.
Finally - learn your effective range and commit to it.

Good Luck


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

I like others here have a herd of bows, from Osage selfbow to modern laminated reflex/deflex long bows. And the latest, a 60# Martin Savannah, is rapidly becoming a favorite, shoots heavy arrows hard,exactly where I look with no hand shock and is whisper quiet. And like others here have said, start light - I sold my last a compound, a modern, speedy rig of 70# and it took considerably less strength to draw and shoot than any but the lightest of my longbows. And I have a near perfect condition Howard Hill Big 5 that draws somewhere around 75# that really needs to get sold. 50# will kill any deer deader than dead and most hogs too.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I hunt mainly with either my White Wolf Longhunter #[email protected]" or my Arvin Weaver Osage Selfbow #[email protected]". With the right arrows and broadheads they will take most of the game found or offered here in Texas. The selfbow hasn't been bloodied yet (working hard on that this year) but the White Wolf has and has absolutely no problems with penetration. Last January I had a through and through on a pig from 12 yards with her and the pig only made it 15 or so yards from the spot of the shot.


----------

